# theme iphone pour nokia type 6131



## wolverine (25 Janvier 2007)

salut ! voila un theme sur l'iphone pour les nokia qui utilise le meme type d'ecran que le 6131 ! je l'ai installer c'est sympa !

http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/71435/

pour le telecharger cliquer sur "download to pc en bas"
faites pas gaffe aux captures qui ne fonctionnes pas !


----------



## elwood14 (26 Janvier 2007)

Et pour Sony Ericsson ?  pas de theme iphone ??


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

Si bien entendu.

K800i: http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/69332/

P990i: http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/76021/

etc... la fonction recherche dans les thèmes donne certainement d'autres résultats


----------



## elwood14 (27 Janvier 2007)

Ok merci La Mouette !

&#8230;
&#224; propos de themes sur SE, j'ai le soft de Sony "Theme Creator" qui permet pas mal de choses, mais pas de changer les ic&#244;nes de boutons/navigations du Menu principal, ou alors j'ai pas trouv&#233;&#8230; bref si on pouvait m'aider l&#224; dessus ce serait sympa ! (je voudrais y mettre les ic&#244;nes iPhone !)

Merci d'avance.
En attendant je viens d'en cuisiner un pour mon 810i :si &#231;a vous tente :SE.sitx
Voil&#224; &#224; quoi il ressemble :


----------



## olivier1969 (9 Mars 2007)

il n'existe pas pour le W550i......je suis vert....


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Janvier 2008)

Excellente version pour nokia 6131 :

http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/95727/






http://sven.mobile9.com/download/wmpreview/161/1172962210-1.jpg


----------

